# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 1/17/03



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

From Ed's Bait Shop:

Fishing this past week has been spotty. A few anglers reported a couple of 
good days, but said the bites were short lived. For perch anglers have been 
doing best in the south end of Black Tiger, Hay Bale Bay, Stromme Addition , 
the Casino area, and in Creel Bay. Hali's, fat boys, small raps, rattle 
snakies, forage minnows, and genz worms have been used the most. Or, just a 
plain gold hook tipped with a minnow. Walleye action continues to be rather 
good with the best spots being Foughty's Point, Mission Bay, Rocky Point, 
Wolfords Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay, and in the Flats off the old 
sunken road. Pike fishing continues to be excellent. The better spots are the 
north end of Six Mile and Creel Bays, Wolfords Point, most areas in the Flats, 
and Morrison, Irvin, and Sweetwater Lakes. Try using smelt or herring. With 
the cold weather, ice conditions have improved and most people are using 
vehicles. You still need to use extreme caution around bridges, pressure 
ridges, and deeper parts of the larger bays. Good Luck and don't forget our 
monthly largest walleye and jumbo perch
contest!!!


----------

